# 824 powershift will not move and engine won't start



## Mikea76 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello,

Not sure of the history on this blower but it's locked in gear with the wheels in the far back position and it will not budge (freewheel). The gear selectors move but I can't tell if it's changing anything. 

Also the engine won't start, it turns but has no spark, I can get this blower for basically free and I am a auto mechanic so I should be able to fix it myself.

So my questions are

1. Is it worth buying for 20-40 dollars? 

2. Any common problems that could be causing this?

Thanks


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

The powershift transmission is wonderful....but they get frozen with rust, and not many mechanics will try to fix them. Go on youtube and look at the video on rebuilding the powershift...then get the Toro manual. It should clean up nicely.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I've Parted and Scrapped Quite a Few of these with Transmission Problems. I Personally Wouldn't Buy it. Others Opinions May Vary. Keep in mind, At this time of the Year, Good Snowblower Deals are Abundant.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Could be a project machine that you flip later on. The spark is an easy fix, so is the carb for that matter. 

I have no idea on the trans, never took one of those apart.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*if it is stuck in the far rear postion. it could be a number of things. but since you do not have it in front of you. I will have to wait on this problem that is presenting it self on to us. so if you do get it then PM me with the details. ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Mikea76 (Jul 17, 2016)

I am thinking of picking this up along with a 624 power shift I found that is in working condition. powershift93, if I do get it I will let you know what I find. I saw it really briefly but my neighbor was with me and he wanted to go home so I did not get a chance to really look at why the blower is stuck in gear. moving the traction handle makes no difference, not sure if it's locked up in the trans or if the linkages are broken. 

The guy who owns it claimed he was using it like that! LOL.


----------

